

One-stop-shop for Azure news - mwadams
http://azureweekly.info/

======
nahamed
This seems like a great idea. I currently have Google News Alerts to get
information about Microsoft Azure. I have always wondered if there is a site
where I can get all the information on Azure I need.. I will browse through
this in detail..

------
mwadams
nahamed - what did you think?

